# German Dark Rye Bread.....Dense Loaf With Plenty of Flavor



## chef willie (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been delving into the magical World of Bread making.....this loaf was loaded with rye & caraway flavors but I was expecting an even darker loaf. Regardless, delicious toasted, one or two slices could be a complete breakfast. Onto some sourdoughs now as I've saved my neglected starter and it's once again vigorous after some feedings. The recipe was from The Fresh Loaf site if you're inclined to try it

http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/28425/german-dark-rye













rye2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Jan 13, 2015


















rye4.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Jan 13, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks very tasty.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

